# Passive Agressives: are they just half-hearted NPDs?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought this was an interesting theory.

Anyone have any thoughts about it?


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

They are definitely more annoying!!! LOL


----------

